# Is my LEM a LEMON???



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2015)

I spent a bunch of time researching here and other places, over two years of time, prior to purchasing my stuffer. I own ither LEM products and have never had any issues. 

First issue I mentioned after my first use, the metal shavings at the gear assembly. Tried again today and it's getting worse.

One of the main selling points for me was the stainless tubes. Got done today and started to clean. Thought I wasn't getting a good scrub. Nope inside of the large tube is rusting. After first use I hand washed and dried immediately after. Stored dry in original box. 

Right now I'm not happy with this LEMon. Customer service will be getting a call. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 30, 2015


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 30, 2015)

Major bummer! Hope it gets worked out...


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 30, 2015)

DS, looks like the Chinese had a bad day when that one was made.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 30, 2015)

Pardon my French, but DAMN!! I feel bad for you man. I've had the Lem 5lber on my short list for a while, sorry to hear it's not working out for you. How the heck to they get stainless to rust? I'd say give them a call, send them pictures and a link to this thread and let them decide whether this turns out to be a customer service success story or a nightmare. For them.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 30, 2015)

I've had their plates rust and metal in the grinder auger stud that I mentioned in another thread was so crappy that it was rubbing away....easily rubbed a groove in the stud.
I won't buy from LEM again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2015)

That Just Aint Right Case!!!

I was gonna get the LEM because it had the metal gears, and the Northern didn't.

Then Paul "BeerBQ" told me get the Northern, and if the plastic gears break or wear, you can replace them with steel gears, and it's still cheaper.

I got the Northern for under $100 & the plastic gears have been fine so far. We don't use it as much as some of you guys.

I would think LEM would make up for it with you!!!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have ran less than 20 pounds through this so far. That is what the brass washer loos like. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, there you go.
I don't like the LEM 5 lb. stuffer, but I haven't mentioned that here because so many folks seem to like it. I absolutely HATE it!!!!!
The Grizzly was a better stuffer..except for the plastic gears.
I regret selling it.
I may buy another Grizzly and add metal gears.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 30, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That Just Aint Right Case!!!
> 
> I was gonna get the LEM because it had the metal gears, and the Northern didn't.
> 
> ...


Where could one buy steel gears for Northern? I don't see them breaking anytime soon (and I got a spare set) but ...just in case.


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2015)

Something isn't right, shouldn't be eating up the brass washer like that, I call and email pictures and tell you post on this forum, I'll be they make it right

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2015)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Well, there you go.
> I don't like the LEM 5 lb. stuffer, but I haven't mentioned that here because so many folks seem to like it. I absolutely HATE it!!!!!
> The Grizzly was a better stuffer..except for the plastic gears.
> I regret selling it.
> I may buy another Grizzly and add metal gears.



If there was a grizzly store here inwould've Walke din and bought one! I have never had any issues with any of their eood working equipment. 

I eomt be buying the LEM grinder I can tell you that much.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2015)

I have the same one , no trouble here , works great so far . I went and looked at mine to see the location of the brass washer . I would guess that the lash of the gear on the threaded rod is incorrect , and as you crank the handle it tightens up on itself . Call them , I bet They make good on it , Might be a known problem that was fixed in a newer model , and you have a new old stock item .


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 30, 2015)

chopsaw said:


> Call them , I bet They make good on it...




Good luck with that!
I had to literally fight with them to make good on an issue with one of their shitty grinders.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Where could one buy steel gears for Northern? I don't see them breaking anytime soon (and I got a spare set) but ...just in case.


I don't remember. That was a long time ago. I'm not even sure they were actually from Northern. They just fit in that particular stuffer.

I left it go in my mind because mine is still like new. As long as you don't go nuts when you bottom out, the plastic gears seem to hold up.

Bear


----------



## chewmeister (Jan 31, 2015)

DS, sorry to hear about your problems with the LEM. I have both a grinder and stuffer from them and so far have had no issues. Hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 31, 2015)

I have the 15 lb gander mountain stuffer....Great price $219...... No problems... I'm hard on it too... havent even lubed it.....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 31, 2015)

boykjo said:


> I have the 15 lb gander mountain stuffer....Great price $219...... No problems... I'm hard on it too... havent even lubed it.....




Yep, I have that one too....it is a good stuffer.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2015)

As for steel gears for the Northern Tool stuffer...  Northern Tool doesn't offer any (don't know about any aftermarket parts)..  I just bought some replacement gears (plastic) for mine...  The lady said she wished they did offer steel.. as it would make it easier on her (not so many calls)...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> As for steel gears for the Northern Tool stuffer... Northern Tool doesn't offer any (don't know about any aftermarket parts).. I just bought some replacement gears (plastic) for mine... The lady said she wished they did offer steel.. as it would make it easier on her (not so many calls)...


Yeah, I didn't think the steel gears were from Northern. Paul had said he got them & they fit, but I don't remember where he got them. That was a long time ago, and we lost Paul since. RIP "BeerBQ"

Bear


----------



## boykjo (Feb 1, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, I didn't think the steel gears were from Northern. Paul had said he got them & they fit, but I don't remember where he got them. That was a long time ago, and we lost Paul since. RIP "BeerBQ"
> 
> Bear


RIP Paul.. You are dearly missed

Joe


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2015)

OK Guys.

I threw out some hooks to some Buddies of mine.

One of them just changed his gears (today) in his 5 Pound Kitchener Stuffer from Plastic to black metal.

Here is the link to the metal gears that fit in his Kitchener, that he got from LEM:

*Direct replacement. No issues.*

http://www.lemproducts.com/category/s?keyword=606-19

All changed:


 ​






Bear


----------



## boykjo (Feb 2, 2015)

Just a heads up they did not fit my northern tool stuffer but my NT stuffer was not a kitchener model. It was an older northern tool model so the shaft must have changed along with manufacturers. Glad to see the gears work on the newer models.. Here was my post on the metal gears

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145655/5-lb-stuffer-gear-upgrade-not-going-well

Thanks bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 2, 2015)

I still haven't contacted LEM yet. The time change makes it difficult with my work load right now. I hope to get ahold of them tomorrow. I also need to wade through several thousand archived emails to find my order number...


----------



## sam3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Man, sorry to read this Case. I have an 11lb two gear LEM vertical stuffer. No issues at all.

I hope LEM does good on this for you. Wow...


----------



## driedstick (Feb 3, 2015)

Dang it DS hope you get this solved

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Dang it DS hope you get this solved
> 
> DS





sam3 said:


> Man, sorry to read this Case. I have an 11lb two gear LEM vertical stuffer. No issues at all.
> 
> I hope LEM does good on this for you. Wow...


I hope so too! I still have to contact them. Just haven't had the time to get my info together in one place. Hoping to get er done tomorrow!


----------



## boykjo (Feb 9, 2015)

What up Case. Any word yet


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 9, 2015)

boykjo said:


> What up Case. Any word yet



Unfortunately I've been so busy at work that I haven't had time to address the situation. We don't have a computer at home so its a bit difficult for me to do what I need to do from my phone. The time change doesn't help as I can't call LEM as it conflicts with my work schedule. I'll get it taken care of but it may be another week or so.


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 13, 2015)

I think it's the flux capacitor...

If you can get that stuffer up to 60 mph as a lightning bolt hits it it will then work fine!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2015)

Well here's the status update. I finally got an email off to Lem today, so I am hoping that I will get a response back from them. I had to fill out their response form on the website as I couldn't find a direct email listed for their warranty claims department. I think that in itself is lame. Who knows how many hands that will get shuffled through before it gets to the proper person...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well here's the status update. I finally got an email off to *Lem* today, so I am hoping that I will get a response back from them. ...I think that in itself is *lame*.


Pun intended?


----------



## timberjet (Feb 20, 2015)

Well, crap. I have been kicking myself for two years for getting my Weston 5 pounder and not the LEM because of how much is left in the bottom after stuffing. I guess I did ok then. Never had any issues with it and I have done a couple hundred pounds through it. It really is only about a half pound left in there I guess. Makes a nice patty for instant gratification. Funny, I was going to put a picture up of it from my photos and it is gone along with several others. Weird. I wonder who is flagging random pictures of food and equipment for removal?


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 20, 2015)

It's possible to get a lemon with just about any product, just some more than others. I can't complain about my Lem.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Well, crap. I have been kicking myself for two years for getting my Weston 5 pounder and not the LEM because of how much is left in the bottom after stuffing. I guess I did ok then. Never had any issues with it and I have done a couple hundred pounds through it. It really is only about a half pound left in there I guess. Makes a nice patty for instant gratification. Funny, I was going to put a picture up of it from my photos and it is gone along with several others. Weird. I wonder who is flagging random pictures of food and equipment for removal?


Having used my Enterprise for many years and having a good pound in the bottom and another 1/2 pound gushing out of the plunger I was pleasantly surprised that the LEM leaves almost nothing and nothing comes out the top.

Still   haven't heard anything from LEM. If  I haven't heard from them by Monday the you know what is going to hit the fan!


----------



## timberjet (Feb 20, 2015)

I actually get most of it out now by using a wet towel in a open ziplock after I empty the cannister. My plunger that I made from a dowel fits down the 32 mm tube to squeeze out a lot of the meat in there too. I still end up with a fat patty's worth. The thing is built like a tank though. I can't imagine anything much going wrong with it. Sorry to hear you are having such a hard time with yours. My neighbor has a wild game processing business and he is quite happy with his LEM that is just like yours. Who knows how many thousands of pounds has gone through that thing this year alone. I think you got a friday afternoon build there case. Hope they take care of you.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2015)

Well here's LEM's response:

Dear Case:

Thank you for your recent inquiry.

I'm sorry you are having problems with your stuffer.  I sounds like the washer is just slightly out of place.  I have attached instructions for you to reassemble the unit which should end the metal shavings.  My suggestion on the tubes would be that after washing and drying, put them in the oven on the lowest setting for about 10 minutes.  This will ensure that the tubes are competely dry.  You can also store them in a bag of rice, the rice will absorb any excess moisture that may be on the inside of the tubes.  I hope this helps.

Please let me know if I can further assist you.

Here's my response, which I attached the photos I've posted here:

HI XXXX,
 
I have taken apart the stuffer and reassembled it. This has not fixed the problem. To me it appears that the machining is off or that the lash of the gear on the threaded rod is incorrect. I basically have not been using this stuffer because of the shavings falling into the tub. As for the stainless tubes, it shouldn't rust even when wet. The stainless tubes that I have for my Enterprise stuffer look as good as new and I have been using them for 20+ years. Once again I see this as poor quality machining. Looking at the interior of the tubes they are extremely rough.

I am attaching photos for you to review. I am hoping that LEM will make this right. I spent 3 years researching and reading reviews prior to buying this stuffer. So far it has not performed per the reviews.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 20, 2015)

Dang. Do they have a facebook page you could blow up with that post right there? I had a problem with Blaze King one time and it worked for me. lol


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 20, 2015)

I hope they make it right. For the first time, I was going to order some supplies from them . After reading this post I'll stick with the Sausage Maker. Keep us posted.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 20, 2015)

By the way that looks to me like an automated canned response no actual person would have done. Kind of reminds me of dealing with Samsung over my bunk super high dollar tv for the last 3 times it has been to the factory for repair 100 phone calls later. I don't know if I would be dealing with them again anytime soon. No LEM grinder for me now.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 20, 2015)

The only correct solution from lem is to replace the stuffer with a new one. . They can send you new parts but you will have to smooth the burred edge of the stuffer that cut into the washer and If I were lem I would not want you to do that because you shouldn't have to. Your unit just had a flaw when it was casted or fabricated on the assembly line. It was probably made on a Friday or a Monday...lol


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2015)

timberjet said:


> By the way that looks to me like an automated canned response no actual person would have done. Kind of reminds me of dealing with Samsung over my bunk super high dollar tv for the last 3 times it has been to the factory for repair 100 phone calls later. I don't know if I would be dealing with them again anytime soon. No LEM grinder for me now.



It was from an actual person. I just redacted the info. The response though was not acceptable. We'll see how this pans out. If not good there will be a ton of reviews written on multiple sites with photos. 

I will not be buying any LEM products anymore.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Case,

I'm betting they'll take care of you.

I only dealt with them one time, about 4 or 5 years ago, and was very pleased.

I had made an order from another company, and they never sent my order, wouldn't reply to my emails, and wouldn't return calls.

Then I found out they were a middleman, drop shipping LEM products.

So I called LEM, and they took all the info from me & lit a big fire under their Butt.

Everything was taken care of within the next 5 days.

LEM seems like a Great outfit.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Case,
> I'm betting they'll take care of you.
> I only dealt with them one time, about 4 or 5 years ago, and was very pleased.
> 
> ...



I hope so Bear. I have several other LEM products and haven't had any issues with them. I would've expected a better response. Hopefully the next reply will be better.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 21, 2015)

Try attaching the link to this thread if you email them again. Let them know your telling your friends.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 21, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> Try attaching the link to this thread if you email them again. Let them know your telling your friends.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Thumbs Up



Yep that's the next step if I don't get a positive result from my last email.


----------



## hdflame (Feb 21, 2015)

Just saw this thread and thought I'd throw in my 2 cents.

I ordered a LEM after extensive research a couple of years ago.  I too wanted all stainless gears.  They had, I think a 15lb model that was a refurbished model.  So I ordered it.  Upon receipt, I noticed that the threads on the stuffer connection were very rough and hard to thread the collar on.  I called them about it and they had terrible customer service.  They didn't want to take it as a return because it was a sale item and refurb.

The way I see a refurb is "Good as New" and also a warranty.  After I finally got ugly on the phone they took it back but I had to pay shipping.  Took a while to get money refunded too.  I had to call and give them the tracking number where it showed they had received it over a week before.  The person I talked to on the phone said they would just ship it out to the next person!  I couldn't believe it.

I would NEVER BUY ANYTHING FROM LEM AGAIN!

I bought a 15 lb from Northern and never looked back.  Excellent quality and you can get replacement parts too.  I have a Northern about 35 miles from me so I can go to the store if needed.  I also bought the electric grinder that Northern runs on sale occasionally for $99.  I've had good luck with it too.  Not sure if Northern still sells the all SS gears but I wouldn't hesitate buying the one with nylon gears.  They stand behind their products.  Mine is all SS.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2015)

So far today no response from LEM. The dung is going to hit the fan!


----------



## driedstick (Feb 23, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So far today no response from LEM. The dung is going to hit the fan!


Let er fly big daddy!!!!!

DS


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 23, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So far today no response from LEM. The dung is going to hit the fan!



Karang their alas! [emoji]128527[/emoji]


----------



## sam3 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm really shocked that you haven't received a response yet. Wow..


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2015)

sam3 said:


> I'm really shocked that you haven't received a response yet. Wow..


Me too----Might not have gotten to the right person.

If that's the case, it's still LEM's fault for not making sure complaints get to the right person.

Get after them Case!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

Never delt with LEM  ------      usually what I do is ask for a supervisor  or someone in management 

Gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 24, 2015)

I am sure they have a "social media" person in the customer service or marketing Depts. I can't believe they let this go so far on a forum where a lot of their current and future customers come for advice.

Dirtsailor,
Maybe you should send them a link to this thread. And one showing the membership numbers. That should get some a$$ moving.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, I hope it works out for you.

LEM had a 20% off sale recently, so I crossed my fingers and bought the same stuffer. I hope it's one of the good ones.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> Well, I hope it works out for you.
> 
> LEM had a 20% off sale recently, so I crossed my fingers and bought the same stuffer. I hope it's one of the good ones.


For your sake I hope so too. The customer service is horrible so far...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2015)

Finally got another reply, or more like an insult. Here is the reply and my reply follows:

Dear Case:

Thank you for your recent inquiry.

I have spoken with our service department and he recommended adding a little more water to the meat mixture.  This will reduce the stress on the gears which will make it easier to turn.  Can you tell me which tube has the rust forming?  We would like to send a new washer and replacement tube.

Please let me know if I can further assist you.

Sincerely,

XXXX,
 
Thank you for the offer to send me a new washer and tubes.
 
I have been making sausages for over 20 years and the consistency of my mix is not the problem. The brass washer is creating filings even when the tub is empty. Yes I do lube the O ring on plunger using your LEM Food Grade Silicone spray.
 

Both the 3/4" and 1" tubes are rusting.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 25, 2015)

Case, I think it's time to get on the phone and call them to talk to a supervisor.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 25, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Finally got another reply, or more like an insult. Here is the reply and my reply follows:
> 
> Dear Case:
> 
> ...




They treated me in the same condescending manner!
I'm totally done with LEM!!!!!


----------



## driedstick (Feb 25, 2015)

Dang it,, this sucks!!! Hope you get it resolved soon DS

DS


----------



## boykjo (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, I would take the washer and the tubes and take what you can get. You will need to clean up any rough edges or burrs on the stuffer and reassemble and you should be good to go. If you need anything I can machine anything you need and send it to ya. Your old tubes are probably still good but they have either some foreign material like carbon embedded into the stainless or its just a poor quality stainless. The old tubes can be passivated if you can find some pickling paste. If you get the new parts I'll think you'll be ready to go..As for LEM.....I wont recommend them no more. My experiences with Cabelas it would not have been handled like this...

Joe


----------



## unclejhim (Feb 25, 2015)

boykjo,

Can you explain this passivating  process. I may do this as a preventative measure.

Thanks.


----------



## gary s (Feb 25, 2015)

Case, I would Call and ask to speak to the President, Then tell him all the crap you have been going through.  I had to do that on an Insurance policy about 2 years ago. Sure changes the game when someone higher up the ladder gets involved. Also had a problem at my local grocery store, got the store manager involved and got a $25 gift card in the mail.  Never hurts to deal with someone that actually makes the decisions.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2015)

boykjo said:


> Well, I would take the washer and the tubes and take what you can get. You will need to clean up any rough edges or burrs on the stuffer and reassemble and you should be good to go. If you need anything I can machine anything you need and send it to ya. Your old tubes are probably still good but they have either some foreign material like carbon embedded into the stainless or its just a poor quality stainless. The old tubes can be passivated if you can find some pickling paste. If you get the new parts I'll think you'll be ready to go..As for LEM.....I wont recommend them no more. My experiences with Cabelas it would not have been handled like this...
> 
> Joe



Thanks for the offer Joe. LEM is sending the new tubes, and (1) washer,  when they get them " back in stock". 

It's all around poor quality on the stainless. The interiors are rough and porous. In comparison the stainless tubes from my enterprise are shiny and smooth on the interior just like the exterior. 

I know the problem with the washer lies in the neck on the body that it rests on. Which I would grind down but it really shouldn't be my problem to take care of. Especially since I have a 1 year warranty.ee'll see how this plays out. I will get washer # two whenever that is (probably next December right after my warranty is up) and it will do the same thing and I'll send them more photos they'll offer to send a new washer. And so the cycle will continue.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 25, 2015)

DS What would happen if you just sent the hole SOB Back to them and with a note that said you wanted a new one this one is BROKE!!! 

God that would be nice to do huh??? 

LOL 

DS


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 25, 2015)

Case, sorry for all the BS you've been thru on this whole stuffer thing !  You should be stuffing sausage & sticks instead of the crap your going thru.... I mean, I understand that things happen.... That's with anything !  But as a company they should have right at the get go LISTEN first and foremost, THEN offer to send ya a replacement of the whole unit next day freakin air !  Some companies customer service leave A LOT to be desired !  

Anyway, there's my rant !  :biggrin:   Hope it works out for ya !


----------



## boykjo (Feb 25, 2015)

unclejhim said:


> boykjo,
> 
> Can you explain this passivating  process. I may do this as a preventative measure.
> 
> Thanks.


Exposed surface iron in stainless and corrosion resistant steel alloys can form rust (the severity of which depends on the grade and conditions). Passivating refers to removing the surface iron with an acid solution. Pickling (applying and acid solution) to stainless steel will remove the carbon or other foreign materials from the stainless steel and make it free of contaminant that will rust

Joe


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2015)

driedstick said:


> DS What would happen if you just sent the hole SOB Back to them and with a note that said you wanted a new one this one is BROKE!!!
> 
> God that would be nice to do huh???
> 
> ...



They'd probably send it back to me and charge me for shipping! 

I'm jot done yet. The $&@! hasn't even begun. I wanted to see what would come of this. My warranty is good until next December. LEMS customer service is boiler plate horrible. I went the email route so I could send photos and log what i've sent them. Now the phone calls will begin.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 25, 2015)

You should buy a kitchner ( cheap ) until you or they get this figured out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2015)

c farmer said:


> You should buy a kitchner ( cheap ) until you or they get this figured out.



Nope! All additional cooking equipment has been out on hold! Gotta save for meat to burn!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 25, 2015)

I have put thousands of lbs thru my LEM 5lb. Never had issues. But then again my LEM is pretty old so may have been made better.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 25, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nope! All additional cooking equipment has been out on hold! Gotta save for meat to burn!



I hope you get the problem solved soon.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 25, 2015)

nepas said:


> I have put thousands of lbs thru my LEM 5lb. Never had issues. But then again my LEM is pretty old so may have been made better.


I noted on my box the dreaded phrase, "Made in China". Yours was probably made in the good ol' USA.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> I noted on my box the dreaded phrase, "Made in China". Yours was probably made in the good ol' USA.



Nope Made in China. Watch the inside of your stuffing tubes . If they are like mine rough, they will rust.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2015)

nepas said:


> I have put thousands of lbs thru my LEM 5lb. Never had issues. But then again my LEM is pretty old so may have been made better.



Yep the machine is horrible. Look at the left sideof the neck in this photo, thin ridge that is raised a  bit. That's causing the washer wear. If my dad was alive he'd flip over the sloppy welds. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 25, 2015


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 25, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nope Made in China. Watch the inside of your stuffing tubes . If they are like mine rough, they will rust.


Yes, I see the first 1-1/2" or so on the base end shows milling, and the last 3/8" on the business end, too. I can always get better quality nozzles.

On the plus side, I just took it out of the box for a test crank, and I see no brass shavings.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> I can always get better quality nozzles.



But you shouldn't have too... Having been in a service based business I've always made sure if it wasn't right, we made it right. No questions asked it's the way I was brought up. So far LEM is doing everything possible to not make this right. I hope they are not a sponser here, I don't think they are. 

Thank goodness we have sponsers here like Todd, and Lisa who stand behind their products and believe in customer service.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

My new morning ritual...

Good Morning XXXX,
 
I would like you to show these photos to your services techs. There is a ridge on the neck of the stuffer frame where the washer rests. This in my opinion is the reason that the washer is wearing like it is not the consistency of the product I am running through the stuffer as your techs have suggested. Let me remind you that the shavings are also occurring when just running the lubed plunger into the cylinder with no meat in the cylinder.
 
Thank you ,
 

Case













16445926067_d4233ed651_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 26, 2015


















15806622384_fba059cce5_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 26, 2015


----------



## boykjo (Feb 26, 2015)

This is whats on the other end of the line Case.........LMAO













technical support.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Feb 26, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

boykjo said:


> This is whats on the other end of the line Case.........LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even know if its that good!


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2015)

I would still ask to speak to someone higher up the ladder   Like el Presidente !!!!

Gary


----------



## boykjo (Feb 26, 2015)

gary s said:


> I would still ask to speak to someone higher up the ladder   Like el Presidente !!!!
> 
> Gary


Yeah! like this guy...lol













rednack tech support.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Feb 26, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2015)

That's Him !!!!

gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

boykjo said:


> Yeah! like this guy...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

Dear Case:

Thank you for your recent inquiry.

I have spoken with the service manager and he would like to send a new frame as well.  He also said that this usually happens because there isn’t enough water in the mixture.  You want to make sure that you add at least one ounce of water per pound of meat.  This will reduce the stress on the gears and washer. 

Please let me know if I can further assist you.

Sincerely,

I honestly wish they'd layoff on the "ADD WATER" bit. Ughhh. Well piece by piece I will have a new stuffer...


----------



## smokin phil (Feb 26, 2015)

I took a little action on my own, and suggest maybe others do as well. 

Email to LEM:

To whom it MAY CONCERN,

     I just received one of your 5lb. Sausage stuffers and couldn't be happier. However, that's not the case with someone I know. He's having a problem with one of your stuffers and you seem to be doing little about it. Let me share a link with you:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177047/is-my-lem-a-lemon

If you'll notice, this topic has a LARGE number of followers and I'm sure MANY more reading it. This is not doing your company any good. A large number of people there buy your products...or maybe not now. In my opinion, you need to send Case a replacement stuffer YESTERDAY!!!! You'd be way ahead of the game on damage control if you did. I myself am going to personally BOYCOTT buying any of your products and suggest others do too until this is resolved to everyone's mutual satisfaction. Yeah,  I'm just one person, but do you really want this to get out on the Internet, which is searchable and lives forever? You think this won't make it to OTHER sausage making and sportsmen forums? Who do you think buys your products? Is replacing Case's stuffer THAT'S big of a deal to you? Really?

     I suggest a prompt response to Case's complaint before this goes any further.

     Thank you for your time and consideration in this matter.

        Phillip H. Dawkins


----------



## timberjet (Feb 26, 2015)

boykjo said:


> This is whats on the other end of the line Case.........LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I talked to that guy. He works for samsung I think. Hahahaha.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> I took a little action on my own, and suggest maybe others do as well.
> 
> Email to LEM:
> 
> ...


Great Letter !!

When (If) they see this thread, they should know that this isn't just one guy who they think doesn't know what he's doing-----It's a big part of their customer base!!!

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2015)

A Dale Carnegie pencil winner, no doubt.


----------



## smokin phil (Feb 26, 2015)

Again, I think more people sending them a similar email may prompt some action on their part. Case should've got a new LEM stuffer no question. This is an outrage. I tried to be mean without being too mean. There's NO WAY it should take this long or this much.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

Well I recieved a shipping notice, so that means that the "Parts" are on the way. I will have to take time to tear apart the stuffer and install the new parts. I probably will go ahead and take the original frame out to the machine shop and remove the burr from the neck while I'm at it. All stuff I shouldn't have to do. 
I've been in the customer service business my whole life and I'd rate LEM's at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 26, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Letter !!
> 
> When (If) they see this thread, they should know that this isn't just one guy who they think doesn't know what he's doing-----It's a big part of their customer base!!!
> 
> Bear


X2


----------



## driedstick (Feb 26, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well I recieved a shipping notice, so that means that the "Parts" are on the way. I will have to take time to tear apart the stuffer and install the new parts. I probably will go ahead and take the original frame out to the machine shop and remove the burr from the neck while I'm at it. All stuff I shouldn't have to do.
> I've been in the customer service business my whole life and I'd rate LEM's at the bottom of the pile.


I too am in the customer service for the last 22 yrs and we take care of our customers within 24hrs or less. This is a buch of BS!!!!

DS


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 26, 2015)

driedstick said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I recieved a shipping notice, so that means that the "Parts" are on the way. I will have to take time to tear apart the stuffer and install the new parts. I probably will go ahead and take the original frame out to the machine shop and remove the burr from the neck while I'm at it. All stuff I shouldn't have to do.
> ...



As I said earlier in your thread Case, I think this is complete Crap !  

As you & DS said... I have been in customer service for north of 20 yrs & if we treated our customers this way.... It'd be simple, they'd go elsewhere.  Hope ya get the stuffer working, but as I stated earlier in this thread.,.. I think u should have gotten one next day air & eliminated all this BS !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd like to know how to add 1 oz of water to the empty canister so that the shaving will quit, any ideas? Maybe I should put a cork in the stuffer tube fill the canister with water and start a cranking! Wonder how far the cork would fly!


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2015)

Take a look at this,  I'll see if I get through to the person in charge, They really have a lame response    See if they pass it on

Comments:

I have a question I am looking for a meat stuffer and also belong to Smoking Meat Forum about 75,000 members. One of the guys is having a problem with his stuffer and keeps getting the run a round from your CS If I am going to purchase your products  Id like to know there is some  help if I need it and that you stand behind your products. Most of the guys and gals on SMF also do a lot of processing  and are interested in the his out come of the stuffer issue

Thank You 

Gary

Dear  Gary:

Thank you for your recent inquiry.

All of our stuffers carry a one year warranty once the registration has been activated.  We have a fully staffed and stocked parts department here to help at anytime. 

Please let me know if I can further assist you.

Sincerely,

Caroline

CSR Lead

LEM Products Distribution

Could you please give me the President or Owners email

Thank you

Gary 

Dear Gary:

Thank you for your recent inquiry.

Unfortunately I can't give that information out, but I will do my best to help you in anyway possible.

Please let me know if I can further assist you.

Sincerely,

Caroline

CSR Lead

LEM Products Distribution

I sent this just now,

I have an issue I need to discuss with the person in charge, This reply tells me a lot about your company . If the person in charge cannot be reached by customers and screens emails, I probably don't need to be doing business with LEM, Please Pass my email on to that person, If I get a response great, if not you have lost a customer and I will post your email for everyone to see.

Thank you

Gary 

Dear Gary:

Thank you for your recent inquiry.

I'm sorry I'm unable to give you the information you are wanting, our owners travel quiet a bit and aren't in the office right now.   If you would like to tell me what  your concern is, I will gladly help, if I can't help, I will make sure you get an answer, or a resolution. 

Please let me know if I can further assist you.

Sincerely,

Caroline

CSR Lead

LEM Products Distribution

4440 Muhlhauser Rd, Suite 300

West Chester, OH  45011

I asked you to forward my email, I'm quite sure they stay connected to their internet.

So I guess you answered my question,  and by the way I save my emails, haven't spent a lot of time researching the owner but I will and come up with an email and will forward these.

Thank you

Gary


----------



## driedstick (Feb 26, 2015)

gary s said:


> Take a look at this,  I'll see if I get through to the person in charge, They really have a lame response    See if they pass it on
> 
> Comments:
> 
> ...


Well done Gary!!! Hopefully they will get the message!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 26, 2015)

gary s said:


> Take a look at this,  I'll see if I get through to the person in charge, They really have a lame response    See if they pass it on
> 
> 
> Comments:
> ...



She's the person I dealt with!

You're wasting your time, they don't give a shit!!!!


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is some more info on LEM   Owned by BI Holdings
[h1]Bl Investment Holdings, Inc.[/h1]
4440 Muhlhauser Rd, West Chester, OH  45011

Get Directions

(513) 202-1188

Annual Revenue          *$3,400,000.00*

Employee Count        *20*
[h5]Company Summary[/h5]
Bl Investment Holdings, Inc. was founded in 1991, and is located at 4440 Muhlhauser Rd in West Chester. It employs 20 employees and is generating approximately $3,400,000.00 in annual revenue. Additional information is available by contacting this business at (513) 202-1188.
[h5]People[/h5]

 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L.E.M. Products

Action 

 *Add to Favorites*

·         *Contact Information*

*Bl Investment Holdings, Inc.*  

4440 Mulhauser Rd
West Chester, OH 45011


*Contact:*

Hill Kohnen

*Title:*

Chief Executive Officer

*Phone:*

513-202-1188

*Website:*

www.lemproducts.com

*Companies located at 4440 Mulhauser Rd, West Chester, OH 45011*

*Hill Kohnen*

Chief Executive Officer
  
*  Corporate Affiliations for Larry Metz*

*Larry Metz*

*Active*

  West Chester, OH

*Contact Info*  *Background Check*

1 Active Company Roles Found


*  Key roles for Larry Metz*
 
 Bl Investment Holdings, Inc.

*PRESIDENT*  

*Active*

Larry Metz

Bl Investment Holdings, Inc.

Ashley Kohnen

Tera Horton

Jon E. Gates

Kristy Johnson

Cheryl Cecil

Barbara A. Metz

Carol Pucci


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2015)

Just sent this to LEM....

Caroline, CSR Lead,
LEM Products Distribution:

Good afternoon....    I have been reading about your customer service...   Seems a member on Smoking Meat Forums has been having some problems for a considerable length of time..  Seems nothing reasonable is coming out of LEM's customer service department.. 
Appears the customer has a reasonable and proven defect with his stuffer, that you refuse to address... 
Thank you for neglecting your current customer.. That has solidified my thoughts of not purchasing any products from LEM...  
Customer service seems to be the defining factor when purchasing products these days as quality is usually an issue...  
His problems have assured me of not having to deal with such an unresponsive customer service representative...   
Sincerely, Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone for going to bat for me. Please lol at post 91 as they are sending parts, but that's just that parts that I have to deal with. I wish Tidd had a stuffer. I'd buy one from him in a heart beat. Hands down the best customer service ever.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 26, 2015)

WOW What great backing we have here on SMF !!! I Hope DS gets this straightened out - I would like to be a fly on the wall right now in the LEM offices LOL 

DS


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2015)

Good job Dave maybe everyone needs to do that 

Gary


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 27, 2015)

Case, don't forget to do your review on Amazon or where ever you purchased it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> Case, don't forget to do your review on Amazon or where ever you purchased it.



As soon as the parts arrive that's the plan. Already have it written out.


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey, also file a complaint with the BBB in there home town

Gary


----------



## grillfather (Feb 27, 2015)

That does not sound good!Be persistent on the issue! Best of luck! Have a guide series going on 6 yrs. Not commercial by all means but does a fairly decent job. No problems so far.













20150227_084035.jpg



__ grillfather
__ Feb 27, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2015)

Stayhot said:


> I've had all the same issues!! My stuffer is 4 years old and I'm on my 3rd set of gears, and brass washers. I've actually had to replace the main rod that threads into the piston because it was bent beyond repair. Honestly, I would pay $400-$500 for a 5# stuffers that would be built like a brick sh#t house.


Sounds Like you need to add more water to your meat mixture....


----------



## timberjet (Feb 27, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sounds Like you need to add more water to your meat mixture....


Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2015)

I received this today. First time adding water wasn't mentioned. It is a resolution, however I still have to disassemble and re-assemble the stuffer. I will post my results after re-assembly for all to see.

Dear Mr. Turner,

Your email has been brought to my attention and I wanted to address this issue you have experienced with the 5LB Vertical Stuffer and our customer service department.  I see that you first made contact with us on Friday 2/20/15.  We appreciate your feedback regarding this unit and the photos provided.  I apologies for any inconvenience this issue may have caused you; we here at LEM Products appreciate customers like yourself who help us grow as a company.  We are always here to assist our customers with any questions or issue they have.   

I have spoken with our Service Manager and see a resolution has been made, the following replacement parts and stainless steel tubes are on their way under our Warranty Replacement policy at no cost to you. 







Your order shipped from our facility on the 26[sup]th[/sup] of February, here is your tracking information #  xxxxxxxxxxxx; the final package will be delivered by United States Postal Service to your front door.   If you need assistance with the assembly of these parts, please feel free to contact me and I will have one of our Service Tech help you through this process.  If this resolution does not meet your satisfaction, please reach out to me directly my extension is xxx.

Thank you again for your time in this matter, please know that my door is always open.

Sincerely,


----------



## timberjet (Feb 27, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I received this today. First time adding water wasn't mentioned. It is a resolution, however I still have to disassemble and re-assemble the stuffer. I will post my results after re-assembly for all to see.
> 
> Dear Mr. Turner,
> 
> ...


Hopefully there are some extra goodies in that package for all your trouble case.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2015)

A Little Better!!

That's more like the answer I got from them years ago, when they straightened out the problem I had with one of their Drop-ship companies.

Bear


----------



## unclejhim (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry to hear the problems. I just purchased one of the Lem 5 lb. stuffers, directly from Lem. I've used it twice  and went over it with a fine tooth comb looking for problems. Mine seems to be fine. That being said there is absolutely no reason for their B.S.  customer service. There's too much competition out there.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 4, 2015)

Well I just tracked my shipment of replacement parts, looks like it will be here tomorrow. Just in time to stuff some sausage this weekend, that's if I have time to tear the stuffer apart and put it back together again.


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Great, keep us posted on the sausage 

Gary


----------



## aeroforce100 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dirtsailor<

Congrats on FINALLY getting this problem resolved, but who (at LEM) sent you the reply?


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Maybe this will get you fixed up and you won't have any more problems

Gary


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well I just tracked my shipment of replacement parts, looks like it will be here tomorrow. Just in time to stuff some sausage this weekend, that's if I have time to tear the stuffer apart and put it back together again.


Make sure when you go to replace the bad thrust bushing that you examine the surface it rides on for the cause of the wear. Could be a burr or some welding slag there. Something out of the ordinary caused this to fail.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2015)

chewmeister said:


> Make sure when you go to replace the bad thrust bushing that you examine the surface it rides on for the cause of the wear. Could be a burr or some welding slag there. Something out of the ordinary caused this to fail.



That is the problem. There is a ridge on the neck of the frame. They are sending a new frame so hopefully that will solve the problem. 

I would've just ground down the original one but I don't feel that should be my responsibility as a consumer. Especially when the product has a warranty. Honestly if it were my company I would've sent out a new stuffer. I still have to take the time to "fix" the Lemon I got.


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 5, 2015)

Glad you found the source of the problem. Like you, I would have just removed the ridge and polished it up. Look over the new frame when it arrives. Hope this gets you up and going.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That is the problem. There is a ridge on the neck of the frame. They are sending a new frame so hopefully that will solve the problem.
> 
> I would've just ground down the original one but I don't feel that should be my responsibility as a consumer. Especially when the product has a warranty. Honestly if it were my company I would've sent out a new stuffer. I still have to take the time to "fix" the Lemon I got.


Nope nope nope, they have already used up all your goodwill. <Chuckles>


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah I feel the same way they would have made there money back a hundred fold if they would have jumped in a just replaced it But all the bad publicity they got cost them in the long run. I ordered a stuffer from another Mfg.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2015)

gary s said:


> Yeah I feel the same way they would have made there money back a hundred fold if they would have jumped in a just replaced it But all the bad publicity they got cost them in the long run. I ordered a stuffer from another Mfg.
> 
> Gary



Yep we were about ready to pull the trigger on a LEM grinder, not no more. Nor will I buy any of their casings or backwoods seasoning kits or anything else LEM has. Funny I keep getting an email to buy and get a free LEM apron, NOT!!!!


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep we were about ready to pull the trigger on a LEM grinder, not no more. Nor will I buy any of their casings or backwoods seasoning kits or anything else LEM has. Funny I keep getting an email to buy and get a free LEM apron, NOT!!!!


Case I have been following this post,it is a shame that you are getting jerked around. I will not be buying any thing from them after reading this. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2015)

I just sent this to LEM  My response is above hers

Dear Kim,

Sorry for taking so long to respond to your email, but I was waiting to see the outcome of Mr. Turners issue. He posted on line “Smoking Meat Forum” that you were sending him Replacement parts. I my mind as well as several other members you should not even have not even hesitated and sent him a replacement Stuffer . As I said in a previous email I was looking at purchasing one of your stuffers but changed my mind, Went with another company, Also just for the record two other members that were getting ready to purchase a stuffer and a grinder from you also changed their minds. I told the first person I emailed there were  75,000 members that smoke, grind and stuff.

Disappointed, almost new customer

Gary

*From:* Kim Minges [mailto:[email protected]]
*Sent:* Friday, February 27, 2015 11:26 AM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* FW: LEM Products Direct Contact Info
*Importance:* High

Dear Mr. Spriggs:

Thank you for your recent inquiry regarding Mr. Turner's stuffer issue.  A resolution has been made; we appreciate customers like Mr. Turner who can only help us grow as a company.  I'm sorry but we are not a liberty to discuss Mr. Turner's issue with you any further due to our confidentiality policies, but if you have any questions regarding our stuffers or any other product we offer I'll be happy to assist you. 

Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.

Sincerely,

Kim

Kim Minges

CSR Supervisor

LEM Products Distribution

4440 Muhlhauser Road, Suite 300

West Chester, OH  45011

Local: 513-202-1188 / 877-536-7763 Toll Free 

Fax:  513-202-9494

www.lemproducts.com


----------



## johgre078 (Mar 5, 2015)

Case,  I also was planning on buying a stuffer from Lem.  I will not be buying anything from Lem now or in the future.   In fact I'm going to request to be removed from their mailing list.
John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2015)

johgre078 said:


> Case, I also was planning on buying a stuffer from Lem. I will not be buying anything from Lem now or in the future. In fact I'm going to request to be removed from their mailing list.
> John
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Send them an email like i did  They get enough might change their policy and improve QC

Gary


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 5, 2015)

I recently bought a snack stick spice mix from them. I still haven't had time to mess with it.

I won't be buying anymore of their products! Shame on them for not making it right the first time...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2015)

I recieved my replacement parts today. I inspected the neck piece on the frame. This one is ground flat and smooth when placed on my bench and when checked with my square there appears to be no ridges or high spots. 

The insides of the replacement tubes are as rough as the originals so I will just store these in oil when not used as that's the only way they won't rust...

The Brass washer, well it's new and I can buy another if needed from ACE hardware for less than a buck. 

It will be a few days or so before I can tear apart the stuffer and put it back together. Once I do I will post the results.


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2015)

Good Luck

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I recently bought a snack stick spice mix from them. I still haven't had time to mess with it.
> 
> I won't be buying anymore of their products! Shame on them for not making it right the first time...



All I can say is add water, lol!


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> All I can say is add water, lol!



Don't worry my jerky gun isn't a LEMon! You should know... You gave it to me!!' [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2015)

Good Luck

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> Don't worry my jerky gun isn't a LEMon! You should know... You gave it to me!!' [emoji]128516[/emoji]



Should've sent you my LEM one! Lol! 

Tried that gun out yet? My wife loves the coffee.


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Should've sent you my LEM one! Lol!
> 
> Tried that gun out yet? My wife loves the coffee.



No I haven't tried it yet. I was waiting for the snack stick kit and some cure from Amazon. I never received the mailing notice and it was sitting in the holualoa PO for almost three weeks! The past four weeks I haven't had time.

Hopefully I get a day off next week...


Btw, this thread has 136 posts and almost 2,500 views almost all bad for LEM! They've lost at least two sales because of it and a lot of people will be thinking twice about buying something from them EVER again! How much easier would it have for them to just have said "we're sorry, we will correct our mistake right away by sending you a properly functioning machine..."


----------



## foamheart (Mar 6, 2015)

Customer service, either makes or breaks a company. They need to run over to Masterbuilt and take notes, or maybe hire Todd to come in as a trainer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> No I haven't tried it yet. I was waiting for the snack stick kit and some cure from Amazon. I never received the mailing notice and it was sitting in the holualoa PO for almost three weeks! The past four weeks I haven't had time.
> 
> Hopefully I get a day off next week...
> 
> ...


Maybe it wouldn't help much, if the second one was just as bad. Could be their reason they didn't do that???

Bear


----------



## reinhard (Mar 6, 2015)

I agree that they should have sent you a new one.  Sorry that you had to go through all this. Hope you get the thing fixed and back to sausage making. Reinhard


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2015)

I sent LEM several emails telling them all the bad reviews they were getting and people changing their minds about ordering from them

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 10, 2015)

Well, no new updates. All the new parts are still in the box they came in. Just haven't had the time to tear things apart and put it back together. So no sausage making for now. Maybe I should ship everything back to them and have them take care of it... 

There were no extra goodies in the box either just a packing slip and the parts.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2015)

Smoke away!!!


----------



## unclejhim (Mar 11, 2015)

Glad you're back at it. Today I  finished slicing and freezing two bellies I smoked last weekend  Now I call all my friend and give it away...........well not all of it.

That whole customer service thing still really baffles me though.


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey Dirt Just got my new LEM stuffer today   Here is a picture













IMG_20150311_170443_175.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 11, 2015


















IMG_20150311_170534_761.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 11, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey Dirt Just got my new LEM stuffer today   Here is a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gary I'd recommend adding more water to the canister before using it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Gary I'd recommend adding more water to the canister before using it!


LOL------I knew you were gonna say that !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2015)

Here's my stuffer. Hard to tell due to the lighting, but the new frames neck is ground smooth where the thrust washer sits




















Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2015)

Posted the wrong photos of the neck! This is the one I meant to post. Once again ground flush, unlike the first one.


Smoke away!!!


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2015)

Hope you don't have anymore problems,    I think I'll send LEM a pic of my new stuffer

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2015)

Here's a comparison of the two frames. The one in the right is the original frame, notice the pitting, the new one on the left is polished smooth. How's that for QC!








Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2015)

Another QC photo. The old frame had a nut and a flat washer to hold it to the base. The frame came with nuts, flat washer and a lock washer.







Original on the left new on the right.


Smoke away!!!


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2015)

I guess they are trying to make some improvements 

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey guess what, I added no water to the canister, ran the lubed plunger up and down and we have NO shavings! Before with and empty canister and the lubed plunger I'd be making shavings all the way down. 

Add more water my ass! 

Now that the stuffer is fixed I will get back to stuffing sausages. Still miffed I had to do all the leg work to get a brand new smoker working properly. Think I'll embed the original frame in concrete and use it as a boat anchor!


Smoke away!!!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey Dirt Just got my new LEM stuffer today   Here is a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2015)

I wouldn't doubt it. Hopefully I'll be testing it out shortly 

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2015)

Ended up with a pretty good deal, Northern Tool had it for $99.00  used a $20.00 off code and had it shipped   to the store for free

gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> gary s said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dirt Just got my new LEM stuffer today   Here is a picture
> ...


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 11, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks just like my LEM, minus the key features I researched 3 years. Metal gears, stainless tubes and,
> Crappy machining! Don't worry all you need to do is add more water!



So the metal gears from lem should work with the kitchner?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2015)

c farmer said:


> So the metal gears from lem should work with the kitchner?



I'd think so looking at the pictures. Don't know how much they cost though. Probably would put the cost of the Kitchener or northern right at the LEMon price...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 11, 2015)

c farmer said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks just like my LEM, minus the key features I researched 3 years. Metal gears, stainless tubes and,
> ...



Some say they do..  others say they don't ...  (holds head between hands)...  "I'm soooo confused"


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2015)

I hope I'm not looking at replacing the gears any time soon.  Hadn't even had its maiden voyage yet

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2015)

gary s said:


> I hope I'm not looking at replacing the gears any time soon.  Hadn't even had its maiden voyage yet
> 
> Gary



Well I can't confirm this, wasn't able to call Kitcheners customer service line to verify, but just in case, you better add some more water to your meat mixture...


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well I can't confirm this, wasn't able to call Kitcheners customer service line to verify, but just in case, you better *"add some more water" *to your meat mixture...



That is EXACTLY the advice I would expect from a _DIRT Sailor_.........:yahoo:.......


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 12, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks just like my LEM, minus the key features I researched 3 years. Metal gears, stainless tubes and,
> Crappy machining! Don't worry all you need to do is add more water!



Are you sure you didn't buy a LEM water balloon stuffer? Those could come in pretty handy at a kids b-day party!!!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 12, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey Dirt Just got my new LEM stuffer today   Here is a picture


Congrats on the new stuffer Gary............ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







gary s said:


> Ended up with a pretty good deal, Northern Tool had it for $99.00  used a $20.00 off code and had it shipped   to the store for free
> 
> gary


Nice score


c farmer said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks just like my LEM, minus the key features I researched 3 years. Metal gears, stainless tubes and,
> ...


Bearcarver said his buddy fit the lem metal gears to the kitchener stuffer and it worked. I bought a NT stuffer a long time ago before kitchener was being sold by NT and the metal gears did not fit the NT stuffer. I gave the  stuffer to Kieth (JckDanls 07) and went with the gander mountain 15 lb stuffer. I used the search tool and I cant find Bears post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Hopefully Bear will chime in. Here was my experience  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145655/5-lb-stuffer-gear-upgrade-not-going-well   


JckDanls 07 said:


> c farmer said:
> 
> 
> > dirtsailor2003 said:
> ...


read above


gary s said:


> I hope I'm not looking at replacing the gears any time soon.  Hadn't even had its maiden voyage yet
> 
> Gary


You shouldnt worry about purchasing metal gears yet. The plaskit gears work great under normal stuffing conditions. They will fail if you go to a smaller diameter tube to stuff sticks but it will take a while. I ran a bunch through my Nt stuffer before they went. Kieth bought some new plaskit gears for it and its still going......


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2015)

gary s said:


> I hope I'm not looking at replacing the gears any time soon.  Hadn't even had its maiden voyage yet
> 
> Gary


I believe what you mostly have to do to prolong the life of the plastic gears is------Once the plunger bottoms out---STOP !!!!!------Don't continue to apply pressure!!!

Bear


boykjo said:


> Congrats on the new stuffer Gary............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the guy who told me the metal gears fit in the Kitchener Stuffer even told me when I asked him he'd get back to me. He had the gears, but hadn't tried to change them yet. Then later that night he got back to me and said, "Yes, they fit---No problem at all". 

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 12, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I believe what you mostly have to do to prolong the life of the plastic gears is------Once the plunger bottoms out---STOP !!!!!------Don't continue to apply pressure!!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips guys, I won't be a heavy duty user and I'll pay attention when I am close to the bottom.  

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2015)

gary s said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, I won't be a heavy duty user and I'll pay attention when I am close to the bottom.
> 
> Gary


Bahhhhh! Just add some water and crank that plunger into the ground!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Bahhhhh! Just add some water and crank that plunger into the ground!


Case,

Keep that up, and LEM will try to hire you as their Customer Service Rep.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Case,
> 
> Keep that up, and LEM will try to hire you as their Customer Service Rep.
> 
> Bear


That's what I'm hoping for! Wonder how much water you have to add to make the grinders work!


----------



## hdflame (Mar 22, 2015)

I bought a LEMon a couple of years ago after reading good reviews on here.  I went through the SAME condescending customer service problems.  I got fed up much quicker than you and just returned mine for a refund.  Took a couple of weeks after they had received it and me calling with tracking number to prove they had it before they ever refunded my money.

They should change their name from LEMon to POS stuffers!

I bought a 15lb Kitchener from Northern Tool.  Great quality, steel gears and cost less than the LEMon.  I would NEVER buy anything from LEM ever again!

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200425065_200425065 

*I would strongly suggest to admin that this thread should be made a sticky or flagged for the main page of the forum so that anyone coming here would see NOT to buy a LEMon.  They don't deserve any of our business.*

I also bought the $99 on sale meat grinder from Northern and have run a lot of meat through it with no problems.  It's not a commercial grade by any means but it works fine for my home use right now.

I hope yours is now fixed and you don't have any more problems.


----------



## hdflame (Mar 22, 2015)

BTW, I just shared my last post on Facebook.


----------



## dward51 (Mar 22, 2015)

Simple solution for those with the nylon gears is to mark you screw threads with a sharpie.  Mark it with the plunger at the base of the meat chamber, that way you know when you are approaching the bottom and can back off on the cranking pressure and not break the gears.  This is especially important if you are stuffing small diameter casings like the 17mm snack stick casings.  Those add extra pressure on the gears even when you are nowhere near the bottom (you are forcing the meat into a small hole).


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 22, 2015)

hdflame said:


> I bought a LEMon a couple of years ago after reading good reviews on here.  I went through the SAME condescending customer service problems.  I got fed up much quicker than you and just returned mine for a refund.  Took a couple of weeks after they had received it and me calling with tracking number to prove they had it before they ever refunded my money.
> 
> They should change their name from LEMon to POS stuffers!
> 
> ...



The 5lb kitchener works well too. I've had mine for round a year...

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449319_200449319

Case, I used to buy some seasoning here & there from LEM.... No more !  Won't buy somethin from a company that won't stand by their product !  BTW, their seasonings weren't all that great anyway !  :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 23, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> The 5lb kitchener works well too. I've had mine for round a year...
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449319_200449319
> 
> Case, I used to buy some seasoning here & there from LEM.... No more ! Won't buy somethin from a company that won't stand by their product ! BTW, their seasonings weren't all that great anyway !


Yeah I was never a fan of their Seasonings.

I'll be making another batch of sausage this evening and will report on the performance of the stuffer. Getting my water hose prepared as we speak.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeah I was never a fan of their Seasonings.
> 
> I'll be making another batch of sausage this evening and will report on the performance of the stuffer. Getting my water hose prepared as we speak.


Is your water hose big enough in diameter to put enough water in to protect the stuffer??

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 23, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Is your water hose big enough in diameter to put enough water in to protect the stuffer??
> 
> Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 23, 2015)

Just got my Kitchener stuffer and grinder from Northern Tool, Both were $99.00 plus i used the $20 off code for both

Gary


----------



## msuiceman (Mar 23, 2015)

just ordered a LEM from amazon.... price was right but i'll be on the lookout for the issues you had on yours. *crossing fingers I don't have to go through the same BS you did*

if there was a northern tool near me, i probably would have gone that route, but since there isn't, I would have to pay shipping, which doesn't kill the deal but doesn't make it quite as good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 23, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> just ordered a LEM from amazon.... price was right but i'll be on the lookout for the issues you had on yours. *crossing fingers I don't have to go through the same BS you did*



Good luck! I'd really inspect the $h1t out of it when you get it. Lube the plunger and gears and run the thing dry several times and inspect the washer for shavings. If it's making shavings dry then I'd return it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ran three pounds through the Stuffer I REBUILT. NO more shavings. Didn't add anymore water or liquid than I normally would. Just replaced the crappy parts that originally came with the new stuffer. 

If you buy a LEM product be prepared to repair it yourself even if it is brand new and under warranty. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2015)

Well---Glad you're at least finally good to go, even if you had to DIY !!

Congrats, Case!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice Looking Sausage,   Glad you got it fixed

Gary


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 24, 2015)

Glad you finally got it up and going. Now, about those samples you're gonna send....


----------



## driedstick (Mar 24, 2015)

DS Glad you got her going, sausage looks great what kind and is that a collagen casing??

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## timberjet (Mar 24, 2015)

Sweet. Off and stuffing. Is that chicken sausage?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 24, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Sweet. Off and stuffing. Is that chicken sausage?



Yep thai chicken sausage I did a thread look for it here in the sausage forum, "Testing out the LEMon squeezer". I'd post a link but my iPhone6 would copy and paste on SMF.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Well---Glad you're at least finally good to go, even if you had to DIY !!
> 
> Congrats, Case!!
> 
> Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 25, 2015)

Foamheart said:


>


Hopefully I never have to deal with LEM again!


----------



## gary s (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Case, maybe now you can just settle in and make sausage

Gary


----------



## msuiceman (Mar 25, 2015)

well, I received my 5lb stuffer.... did some dry runs (won't be able to be used until this weekend) and no shavings... things look fairly well flat and put together well, so I think I got a "good one". time will tell, but so far so good. for 112 delivered, I figured it was a good enough deal to try it.


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 25, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> well, I received my 5lb stuffer.... did some dry runs (won't be able to be used until this weekend) and no shavings... things look fairly well flat and put together well, so I think I got a "good one". time will tell, but so far so good. for 112 delivered, I figured it was a good enough deal to try it.


I think the one Case got was the exception not the norm. Doesn't excuse the poor customer service, though. Mine has performed well. I would add a little food safe grease to the gears, seemed to help on mine making it crank smoother. Oil the oring and you will be good to go.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 26, 2015)

chewmeister said:


> Doesn't excuse the poor customer service, though.



That is the Root of this thread. I have recieved faulty products, damaged goods ordering online and from local store purchases. Never have I been told that the procedures I was doing caused the problem. This was obviously a faulty stuffer I recieved and it should have been replaced no questions asked. Instead I had to waste my time sourcing the problem, and replacing the defect parts myself. In the end I have a functioning stuffer but I will never buy another LEM product. This transaction was hands down the worst buying experience I have ever had.


----------



## msuiceman (Mar 26, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That is the Root of this thread. I have recieved faulty products, damaged goods ordering online and from local store purchases. Never have I been told that the procedures I was doing caused the problem. This was obviously a faulty stuffer I recieved and it should have been replaced no questions asked. Instead I had to waste my time sourcing the problem, and replacing the defect parts myself. In the end I have a functioning stuffer but I will never buy another LEM product. This transaction was hands down the worst buying experience I have ever had.


i understand that entirely. i've had a few "less than acceptable" customer service experiences with companies myself. No matter if, in the end, i had a functional widget, the pain in the butt and toils/tribulations wasn't worth it and they never get my business again.

I need to get some foodsafe grease and oil for the ring. I will be smoking some kielbasa this weekend.


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 27, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That is the Root of this thread. I have recieved faulty products, damaged goods ordering online and from local store purchases. Never have I been told that the procedures I was doing caused the problem. This was obviously a faulty stuffer I recieved and it should have been replaced no questions asked. Instead I had to waste my time sourcing the problem, and replacing the defect parts myself. In the end I have a functioning stuffer but I will never buy another LEM product. This transaction was hands down the worst buying experience I have ever had.


I agree, Case. They should have sent you a new one right away.


----------



## mummel (Apr 23, 2015)

Just found this thread.  Was this a once off issue or is this a known problem with these LEM 5# stuffers?  I was going to get one.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2015)

mummel said:


> Just found this thread.  Was this a once off issue or is this a known problem with these LEM 5# stuffers?  I was going to get one.


It seems that the stuffer issue was a one time thing. However there are others here and on several other sites where I have posted this that have also had poor customer service.

Since getting the replacement parts and tearing the stuffer apart and putting it back together I haven't had any other issues. Because of the poor customer service I will not buy another LEM product.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> It seems that the stuffer issue was a one time thing. However there are others here and on several other sites where I have posted this that have also had poor customer service.
> 
> Since getting the replacement parts and tearing the stuffer apart and putting it back together I haven't had any other issues. Because of the poor customer service I will not buy another LEM product.


Gotta use more Water!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Gotta use more Water!!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> Bear



Can I substitute beer???? :D


----------



## tropics (Apr 23, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Can I substitute beer???? :D


I would have to say yes to consuming Lots Before using that thing


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Can I substitute beer???? :D


Might as well---The guy who made parts of your first stuffer had a few.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Might as well---The guy who made parts of your first stuffer had a few.
> 
> 
> Bear



I have a feeling he was at the JD distillery!!!


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 23, 2015)

I received mine a while ago, but I haven't had time to push any sausage thru it yet. I did inspect it when it arrived, and I did not see the raised area that Dirtsailor photographed.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 2, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> I received mine a while ago, but I haven't had time to push any sausage thru it yet. I did inspect it when it arrived, and I did not see the raised area that Dirtsailor photographed.



I have run 30 pounds through the stuffer since I rebuilt it. I have had no problems. I haven't even had to hook up the hose to it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Jun 7, 2015)

Case, I toohave been looking into stuffers and youe post has made me not want any Lem products.  Customer service is the most important part of any business.  Since theirs was horrible in my opinion they are off my list!  Thank you for this post, and I am glad it was partially resolved, even though it should have been quicker and a new replacement sent,  Keep on keeping on, Steve  PS, the sausage looks great, I hope I will be able to make some soon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 8, 2015)

Dragonmaster194 said:


> Case, I toohave been looking into stuffers and youe post has made me not want any Lem products.  Customer service is the most important part of any business.  Since theirs was horrible in my opinion they are off my list!  Thank you for this post, and I am glad it was partially resolved, even though it should have been quicker and a new replacement sent,  Keep on keeping on, Steve  PS, the sausage looks great, I hope I will be able to make some soon.


Thank you! I've been trying to get motivated to stuff some more as we are getting low again.

Yeah having worked in the service industry all my life customer service is number 1 before anything else. Thank fully so far my rebuilt stuffer isn't having any other problems.


----------



## markk (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry for your experience in dealing with LEM on a obvious manufacturing defect. I purchased a 15 pound Kitchener stuffer from Nothern Tools in 11/2011, it came with steel gears, black in color. In looking at the LEM, Grizzley and Northern Tools Suffers they all seem to be the same thing with maybe the exception of the material the gears are made of and the the suffer tubes. I have probably stuffed 1000 pounds or more of sausage since I bought the stuffer and it has worked well. Saturday we stuffed 100 pounds of sausage and I noticed that in places it was very difficult to turn and black flakes appeared on the top of the piston. I have not removed the frame from the base yet but I suspect I have damaged the internal part of the large vertical gear and the center thread rod. I have stuffed a lot of cold, stiff meat, I have the parts list and Northern Tool phone number and will contact them on Monday and see what the cost of parts will be to repair. i hope they are reasonably priced and the service is better than you experienced. I probably should have added more water.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 11, 2015)

MarkK said:


> Sorry for your experience in dealing with LEM on a obvious manufacturing defect. I purchased a 15 pound Kitchener stuffer from Nothern Tools in 11/2011, it came with steel gears, black in color. In looking at the LEM, Grizzley and Northern Tools Suffers they all seem to be the same thing with maybe the exception of the material the gears are made of and the the suffer tubes. I have probably stuffed 1000 pounds or more of sausage since I bought the stuffer and it has worked well. Saturday we stuffed 100 pounds of sausage and I noticed that in places it was very difficult to turn and black flakes appeared on the top of the piston. I have not removed the frame from the base yet but I suspect I have damaged the internal part of the large vertical gear and the center thread rod. I have stuffed a lot of cold, stiff meat, I have the parts list and Northern Tool phone number and will contact them on Monday and see what the cost of parts will be to repair. i hope they are reasonably priced and the service is better than you experienced. I probably should have added more water.


Yes just add more water!!!!!!


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 11, 2015)

after reading dirtsailors original post, we didn't go near the LEM  , we bought a 15 lb Vivo instead and are very happy with it

but to avoid the problem Mark k had   I added a small amount of white lithium grease to the metal gears


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2015)

Just a holiday bump


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 2, 2015)

People might not take the time to read all 200+ entries on the thread. I believe you should write a one-sentence summary. Something like "add more water". 

Sorry. Had to do it.


----------



## mummel (Dec 2, 2015)

Sometimes you just got to let go lol.  You will feel better if you do.


----------



## mschwartz26 (Dec 6, 2015)

MarkK, did you ever hear back on your inquire from Norther Tools?  I have a 5lb Kitchener (http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449319_200449319) and ran into the same issues as you last night.  I was about 20% into stuffing 70lbs of sausage and my stuff stopped working.  I noticed the very fine metal shavings.  Now when there is any pressure on the gears there is a popping noise and the gears slip.  My rod will actually slip through the gears and move an inch or so up or down.  I am assuming that I have the same issue.  

I can't even figure out a way to get the rod out.  When I crank it all the way to the stop it stops and don't appear to allow you to crank it all the way up and remove the rod.  Any help on how to get the rod out?

My issue is I now have 50lbs of meat in the fridge that needs stuffing but no stuffer.  I guess there are worse issues to have...


----------



## smokin phil (Dec 6, 2015)

.


----------



## mschwartz26 (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah...I knew it was going to be something very straight forward as this.  One too many beers last night when I was trying to figure this out!  I took the bottom off and now have everything apart.

I assume that the rod is not suppose to be able to 'slide' through the middle of gear?!!  Probably another stupid question - but do I need a new hear or a new rod?  I see that there are very fine threads inside of the gear.  It appears there is a metal fitting that inserts into the plastic gear and that piece is where the fine threads are.  If this is truly metal I guess it would account for the shavings I have seen at the top of the base where the rod comes out.  Are those shavings from the thread inside of the gear or from the rod?

Sorry for hijacking this thread but seems like my issue is something others are having.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

mschwartz26 said:


> Yeah...I knew it was going to be something very straight forward as this.  One too many beers last night when I was trying to figure this out!  I took the bottom off and now have everything apart.
> 
> I assume that the rod is not suppose to be able to 'slide' through the middle of gear?!!  Probably another stupid question - but do I need a new hear or a new rod?  I see that there are very fine threads inside of the gear.  It appears there is a metal fitting that inserts into the plastic gear and that piece is where the fine threads are.  If this is truly metal I guess it would account for the shavings I have seen at the top of the base where the rod comes out.  Are those shavings from the thread inside of the gear or from the rod?
> 
> Sorry for hijacking this thread but seems like my issue is something others are having.




Just add WATER!!!!!


----------



## stones (Dec 13, 2015)

Well, I have read every post from the start, and CS is the key to new business as well as repeat business, and I for one will never buy from a POS company like that!  I would rather spend extra cash to ensure that the equipment I purchase is well supported.  My thought are that equipment breaks, and needs support and in today's world, the real value of a company is in after market service and parts.... Take a look at Cat.. They are focused on the after market sales and support.  I would like to thank you for bringing this to our attention before I made a grave mistake and invested in a LEM product.:yahoo:  On a good day, I would never had shown your restraint in dealing with idiots like that!  Hello, Northern?  I would like to purchase a stuffer..........


----------



## hdflame (Dec 14, 2015)

I posted early in this thread about my problems with LEM and their POS stuffer and customer service.

I purchased a 15 pound Kitchener stuffer from Nothern Tools and haven't looked back.  Mine has all metal gears and works great.  I just bought the Kitchener mixer.  I've put it together but haven't had a chance to use it yet.  It appears to be as well made as my stuffer and from the reviews, I'm sure I will LOVE it as much as the stuffer.

BTW, the mixer was on sale and I had a $20 off coupon to boot!

I also have the Northern #12 electric stuffer that I bought several years ago on sale for $99.  No problems whatsoever.  It doesn't do a very good job at stuffing which is why I bought the stuffer.  Also, I wish the push tube was just a tad bigger in diameter.  I'm going to make a bigger one from wood.  I bought an extra #12 blade for the grinder just for a backup.  I am in the process of sharpening the blades and grinding plates.  I'm curious as to how much this will improve the performance.

No problems so far with Northern products or customer service.  Just my 2 cents.

Oh, just add water!  :)


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 1, 2016)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I've had their plates rust and metal in the grinder auger stud that I mentioned in another thread was so crappy that it was rubbing away....easily rubbed a groove in the stud.
> I won't buy from LEM again!



I got rid of the crappy LEM grinder (Yay!) and bought a Cabela's 3/4-hp #12 last fall!!!
It's a MUCH better grinder! I'm VERY happy with it so far! 
No more Big-Bite BS!!! :biggrin:


:yahoo:


----------



## tropics (Apr 1, 2016)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I got rid of the crappy LEM grinder (Yay!) and bought a Cabela's 3/4-hp #12 last fall!!!
> It's a MUCH better grinder! I'm VERY happy with it so far!
> No more Big-Bite BS!!!


Martin check this out works great

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...imi7tudd-743a2a06-2e60-479e-9ce4-e9257260b645


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 1, 2016)

Interesting....


----------



## akbigdaddy (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for the info Digging Dog Farms.


----------



## swirlhorse (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey there. I just bought a LEM grinder too. The 3/4 hp Big Bite. On the very first time I used it, grinding nice long and well cut pieces of pork loin, it bogged down and popped the internal fuse. Because there is no reverse on the machine, I reset power and ran it until it cleared (popped the fuse 3 more times in the process). 

Like you, I did a lot of research and this was unexpected. I got a call from Customer Support at LEM today and they think it is a faulty fuse. hmmm, Hope I didn't buy a LEMon too!

Anybody else have this kind of problem?


----------



## crazycajun (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow I thought LEM was better than that..I bought a 12 lb horizontal stuffer  (love it)


----------



## daveomak (Jan 13, 2017)

Dirt, morning......  I have found another business that went to the same school, for "Customer Service, that LEM used......

I bought a 30-60,000 BTU propane heater....   
Dyna-Glo GHP Group inc.com is who they are.....

My heater fan starts sloooooooow....   at about 15 degrees, the fan takes around 10 seconds to get up to operating speed...    in single digit temps...  operating speed can take up to 20 seconds...  

Well, starting a week ago, or so, I reached out to contact them...    response the next day to get ahold of "so and so"...  5 days went by, no return contact...   sooooo, went back to the FB page and sent another note..   got a phone message this AM..  "Please call me at (XXX) xxx-xxxx....  their phone system did not work as it should... got some gal that spoke Chinese...    hung up, redialed the advertised number again, got the phone system to XFER to the extension... HooRah...   reiterated my trouble to the "Specialist Customer Service" dude.....   asked what size propane tank I was using....  told him 20#er...  He said my problem was......   "You are using too small a propane tank".....    ADD MORE WATER !!! You are kidding me was my first thought...  explained the unit worked perfect once the fan got up to operating speed...  It fully and easily adjusted the BTU output from 30-60,000 BTU's as near as I could tell....    He said, "The problem is you are using a propane tank too small"...

Well, I can't repeat my exact words that were exchanged....  " LEM " kept popping into my head at this point...   This banter went on for about 5 minutes and he said, " We are sending you a new heater"...   I tried to explain all I wanted to know was, can I oil the fan or something that will eliminate the "cold start" problem....    He said, "Your new heater is on it's way"....

They must save enough money by "not hiring qualified reps", to give away new heaters...    

I don't even have to send back the heater I currently have !!!!   it's 3 weeks old...    I don't feel lucky...  I just wish the original heater did not have any problems....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 13, 2017)

Dave,

I venture with this advice on your heater troubles as I feel is what dirt would say anyway
"Add more water".


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 13, 2017)

This thread will need its own zipcode soon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Dirt, morning......  I have found another business that went to the same school, for "Customer Service, that LEM used......
> 
> I bought a 30-60,000 BTU propane heater....
> Dyna-Glo GHP Group inc.com is who they are.....
> ...


Dave you need more


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> This thread will need its own zipcode soon.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 13, 2017)

I better open the CR


----------



## hdflame (Jan 13, 2017)

Well, I will say that's better customer service than I got from LEM!  And now you can oil the motor you have and not worry about it....course you might want to wait till you receive the replacement!

Good luck.


----------

